# Daddy won't be letting Herbie off the lead again



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

I walk to school through the park and always let Herbie off the lead, just putting the extendable lead on if I see older dogs walker near that won't appreciate a bouncing pup... he's recall is getting better, and if I see dogs in the distance I try the distraction method or put the lead on so he can run but I still have him, because he looses of hearing when he sees a potential playmate (these cockapoos are so friendly) ... Anyway the hubby took him to the park today and he bolted though the gate and came home crossing a road!! Luckily we live right opposite but my husband was furious / worried ..... and apparently its my fault because I was at home!!

I'm firstly really relieved nothing happened to Herbie (he's only 14 weeks) ... but at the same time annoyed its my fault & also annoyed that maybe my hubby should be doing more with him so that he does want to be with him instead of me all the time (he's my shadow, I'm the one he whines for etc) x 

Anything my hubby can do to build on there bond x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Herbie obviously see you as pack leader. We were walking in woods the other day with our two poos and my hubby decided to go back to the car to get something. My dogs suddenly realized he had gone in another direction and raced after him then raced back again to me. They are usually so good off-lead but weren't happy about us being apart and were attempting to "herd" us I think.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dont' worry it's not your fault. Poo's are very attached and since you are with him most of the time you are his "favorite person". Molly is so attached to me she follows me everywhere. Sometimes it's annoying but it's cute too. My partner gets annoyed and thinks Molly loves me more but she doesn't. She loves us both but in different ways. Your husband has to understand this.......you are with the dog more so of course it will be more attached to you! Don't be so hard on yourself!!

I never let Molly off her lead cause she is too young and gets too distracted ...maybe your puppy is not ready to be off lead?? Molly has training but I don't trust her to be off lead anything she sees she wants to explore so I keep her safe and on her lead!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Renee I think its a shame never to let a dog off a lead. She can't explore for herself or have anywhere near the amount of excercise she would have if she was offlead. Better to stick with the training in my opinion. Having been on cockapoo walks (28 at a time) everyone was on the walk offlead, Dexter was on his very first outdoor walk ever and he was off-lead for the first time. He stuck by me the whole time.

Debs I suspect poor hubby will always be number 2 in Herbies eyes. Maybe take some extra yummy treats when he takes Herbie out next time that he can smell in his pocket?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy has dont the exact same to me on a more than one ocassion. but a further distancefrom home. she is so attached to my mum, it doesmt matter that i have always been the one to feed her, walk her, train her, groom her, everything and she still picked my mum. i have just accepted it. they pick who they are attached too you cant influance them. Althogh this never happened till she was about 2 years old. 

we were tisting this out yesterday, i was giving her treats as my mum went away and she shot off after her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My hubby has accepted that I am everything to Dudley, he is very much my dog but like others this is because I do everything for him, Dudley has only just started following my OH out of the lounge in the evenings (when its his turn to make the drinks) but this is only really as he knows he will get his bedtimes biccy's at that time! any other time he just raises his eyes and stays by my feet, but he is up like a shot as soon as I start to stand.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola used to be like glue to me but now she knows that my husband is the best ball thrower / stick thrower in the family and sticks by his side if we are all out together. Your husband just needs to make himself more appealing 😉, although you are probably always going to be the favourite!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Debs, glad Herbie is ok. It's so frightening to think what could have happened but it didn't, thank goodness. I've just been through a scary bolting incident too .

I would recommend you get your husband to really up the attention he pays to Herbie. Get him to give Herbie his meals, practices recalls inside the house and garden with something really yummy like hotdog sausages or cheese (repeat as much as possible, always use the same recall command, repetition is the key as this is how dog learns, command = something yummy to eat), some fun play sessions such as tug or favourite toy and maybe some cuddle and tummy tickling sessions. If you're present too then try to ignore Herbie while your husband is making a fuss of him. Hope this helps.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Renee I think its a shame never to let a dog off a lead. She can't explore for herself or have anywhere near the amount of excercise she would have if she was offlead. Better to stick with the training in my opinion. Having been on cockapoo walks (28 at a time) everyone was on the walk offlead, Dexter was on his very first outdoor walk ever and he was off-lead for the first time. He stuck by me the whole time.
> 
> Debs I suspect poor hubby will always be number 2 in Herbies eyes. Maybe take some extra yummy treats when he takes Herbie out next time that he can smell in his pocket?


The only time Molly is off lead is if we are in a fenced in dog park or at our indoor dog park. If I am in a regular park I do have a 26 foot leash that I put her on so she does get to run. Being in the city on a very busy street I wouldn't let her off her lead in the park where I walk cause it's too close to the street I rather she be safe!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> The only time Molly is off lead is if we are in a fenced in dog park or at our indoor dog park. If I am in a regular park I do have a 26 foot leash that I put her on so she does get to run. Being in the city on a very busy street I wouldn't let her off her lead in the park where I walk cause it's too close to the street I rather she be safe!


I'm with you on this one. I live in a small town, and I'm not even sure there is an off lead dog park around here. Ringo hasn't had his final shots, so haven't checked yet. The culture is so different depending where you live, and in the US everyone is sue happy, so if someone got looked at wrong by an off lead dog there would be hell to pay. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jayded said:


> I'm with you on this one. I live in a small town, and I'm not even sure there is an off lead dog park around here. Ringo hasn't had his final shots, so haven't checked yet. The culture is so different depending where you live, and in the US everyone is sue happy, so if someone got looked at wrong by an off lead dog there would be hell to pay.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


I agree here is the same.........in the UK things seem more relaxed for sure! I don't worry about her biting anyone but I worry cause I live on a very busy city street so would never let her off lead on Lakeshore Road. I would die if something happened to her! I would never forgive myself! She has a fun life though she gets to run in the park on a long leash , go for walks and go to her favorite indoor park so she is a happy puppy. She gets lot of loving from people in my building so she is super spoiled. She isn't missing out on much I must say


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm very lucky that I live next to a lovely park with 4 big fields and a children's play park, the park does have a fence around it so is fairly secure, but there's always the entrance and unfortunately that's where Herbie ran too. I've taken him out since and he's come everytime I've called but until my hubby works on his bond he'll just use the extendable lead, I'm pretty sure he probably took his eye off the ball and from what I gather was 'chatting' to a friend. I've tried to tell him Herbie has 'tell' signs when he spots something interesting / appealing and thats when I click into fun playing mummy and get the treats ready or slip him back on the lead! If I take him to the beach I keep him on the extendable as that is next to a busy road but a lovely road, can't wait until October when we can run on the sand  Hubby has accepted that I'm the favourite but it will be that way as he works away a lot and I do spend a lot of time with Herbie! he does need to try a bit harder, told him to try some training with him, Herbie loves that x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> The only time Molly is off lead is if we are in a fenced in dog park or at our indoor dog park. If I am in a regular park I do have a 26 foot leash that I put her on so she does get to run. Being in the city on a very busy street I wouldn't let her off her lead in the park where I walk cause it's too close to the street I rather she be safe!


So the people who go to the dog park near my house early when it is cool all have their dogs off leash as they come and go to their cars. I made the mistake of letting one of them convince me to let them off the leash to play. Won't do that again. That's what the fenced in dog park is for for us.


----------

